# Any proven home remedies for upper respiratory??



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone 
I've not been on here for a little while.
Wondering if anyone can help me out...
My lil' guy has caught a cold. (upper respiratory)
and wondering if anyone knows of any home remedies/or
herbs that work???
Would appreciate it.
Thanking in advance...
P.S- In the mean time I'm going to look at Home Remedies
by Ciarra and see if she has anything in there.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I checked out Ciarra home remedy thread and It says to use
3 Drops of Hydrogren Peroxide and diluting it with Honey into
dogs water bowl, so I'm going to start trying that and see if
it helps any.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope it helps poor little thing


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Whenever you take a warmy steamy shower, take your chi in the bathroom with you. Make sure door is closed. If she has a really bad respiratory infection, I would run the shower full blast hot for about 15 min twice a day. You can give your chi warm chicken broth.

I would run a humidifier by her, where she sleeps, where she lays.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What are her symptoms? If they are MILD, then it's probably OK to use home remedies, but if she starts coughing, loses her appetite, or develops a thick mucous she could be developing pneumonia and that requires a vet visit. 

Sometimes its better to just have them checked out by a professional rather than waiting around, but you have to do what is right for your situation/finances, etc.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> What are her symptoms? If they are MILD, then it's probably OK to use home remedies, but if she starts coughing, loses her appetite, or develops a thick mucous she could be developing pneumonia and that requires a vet visit.
> 
> Sometimes its better to just have them checked out by a professional rather than waiting around, but you have to do what is right for your situation/finances, etc.



That is true. My lil' guy is prone to these things when he is out in the
cool weather too much in spring/fall/winter. I think I had him out too
long when we had a warm spree last week. I should'a known better.
Plus we have a neighbor whom tends to let her two little dogs potty in
my dogs yard. Very aggravating... Not sure how to confront that one
as of yet.... 
My guy has not been over vaccinated, eats h.k dog food, relitively good
health I just have to watch drafts/cool temps. Not easy all the time
when this OH. weather changes as often as ya do your pants. LOL...

Well anyway, doing the acv/honey/water x2 day plus Prayers.
Thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated!!!!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Well two rounds of acv/honey added to his food along
with some Prayers and glad to say he seems to be feeling
better.:hello1::hello1:
-Blessings/Hugs.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hooray!! So glad that worked. I didn't even know a dog could catch a cold. Hah!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

my old vet (rip) swore by powder ecinecia, mix it with some wet food for 3 days. 1 tab per day


----------

